# التوبه الحقيقيه



## اثناسيوس الرسول (17 فبراير 2007)

:yaka: التوبه الحقيقيه

أحبائى فى المسيح


عمل التوبه فى القلب ده عمل الهى عجيب وعلشان كده الآيه بتقول "توبنى فأتوب لأنك انت الرب  الهى" ومع انه عمل الهى لكن محتاج الرب يشوف منى امانه واحتياج حقيقى انى  عايز أتوب.و أحب أأكد ان الرب لا يمكن يتحرك تجاهى ابدا ان لم تكن دى ارادتى الحقيقيه واحتياجى الحقيقى.  ولأن الله هو الفاحص القلوب ومختبر الكلى فهو عارف اعماقى جدا ومش خافى عليه ما هو مخفى عن كل الناس. وايضا اذا كان ده هو احتياجى لكن الاراده غير حاضره عندى أأكد ليكم برضه ان الرب عمره ما هيفرض نفسه عليى لأن هو خلقنى حر ولن يتدخل مطلقا فى ارادتى فلى مطلق الحريه ان أطلبه او أرفضه. علشان كده الايه بتقول هأنذا واقف على الباب واقرع ان سمع احد صوتى وفتح الباب ادخل اليه اتعشى معه وهو معى" (رؤيا 3:20).  ليه بقى واقف يقرع, ليه مش بيدخل على طول لانه يحترم ارادة الانسان وحريته ,التى خلقه على صورة الله ومثاله فيهما.  وكمان فى ايه اخرى تؤكد هذا المعنى ويقول فيها "افتحى لى يأختى يا حبيبتى يا حمامتى يا كاملتى لأن رأسى امتلأ من الطل وقصصى من ندى الليل" (نشيد الانشاد 5:2). فهو واقف النهار وايضا الليل يعنى وانا شاب, وانا رجل ناضج وايضا لما ابقى شيخ كبير.  طول اناته ما ليها حد ولكن "احسبوا أناة ربنا خلاصا" (2 بطرس3:15) وايضا "لا يتباطأ الرب عن وعده كما يحسب قوم التباطؤ لكنه يتأنى علينا وهو لا يشاء ان يهلك أناس بل يقبل الجميع الى التوبه." (2 بطرس3:9). يعنى لا نتكل على طول اناته لأنه ايضا بيقول توبوا الآن ,ان لم تتوبوا فجميعا كذلك تهلكون, وايضا اليوم يوم خلاص والوقت وقت مقبول, اليوم ان سمعتم صوته فلا تقسوا قلوبكم.

"اذا تواضع شعبى الذى دعى اسمى عليهم وصلوا وطلبوا وجهى ورجعوا عن طرقهم الرديه فاننى اسمع من السماء واغفر خطيتهم وابرئ ارضهم" 2أخ 7:14 

"اشهد عليكم اليوم السماء والارض. قد جعلت قدامك الحياه والموت. البركه واللعنه. فأختر الحياه لكى تحيا أنت ونسلك.  أذ تحب الرب الهك وتسمع لصوته وتلتصق به لأنه هو حياتك." (تثنيه )      19:30 

فماذا ننتظر يا اخوتى واخواتى الاحباء لننكسر امام الرب الان لأن القلب المنكسر المنسحق لا يرذله الله و نأخد قرار جاد وصادق من كل القلب  لن نندم عليه الى الابد به يدخل الرب حياتنا لينيرها بعد الظلام ونخلى بالنا اننا ممكن ما نعرفش اننا الان فى ظلام الى ان تشرق شمس البر فى حياتنا والشفاء من داء الخطيه فى اجنحتها. ساعتها بس نقدر نصلى صلوات مقتدره كتيرا فى فعلها و ننادى الرب فيقول لنا هأنذا و كل ثمار روحه القدوس تغطى حياتنا ونمتلئ نعمه ونصبح بركه للاخرين ونقدر تصرخ ونقول كنت اعمى والآن ابصر , كنت ميت وهأنا احيا"  

ينير طريقى بضيائه يذيب قلبى بندائه           من ظلمتى ابغى الفرار واركض ليسوع البار
الى العالم لا رجوع سوف اعيش مع يسوع  سأترك وادى الدموع وأرحل معه للربوع
لا يتركنى اعيش جوعان لا يرضى ان اكون عطشان  من فمه يأتى شبعى ينبوعه يروى ظمأى
احببتنى يا يسوع فضلا لست اريد معك شيئا     قد كان حبك واضحا على الصليب معلنا

الرب يبارك حياتكم ويعطينا ان نتوب توبه حقيقيه بلا رجوع


----------



## ابن الشرق (23 فبراير 2007)

*شكرا على موضوعك الرائع 

التوبة الحقيقية هي باب رئيسي للحياة الروحية السليمة

التوبة تعني نبذ الخطيئة و الابتعاد عنها 

لقد حثنا الرب على التوبة دائما و الاستعداد الكامل للدينونة فالله لا يحب هلاكنا و كما اسلف اخي الله لا يجبرنا على التوبة بتاتا 

و اذ نقرأ في نبوءة حزقيال 
" من اجل ذلك اقضي عليكم يا بيت اسرائيل كل واحد كطرقه يقول السيد الرب.توبوا وارجعوا عن كل معاصيكم ولا يكون لكم الاثم مهلكة. اطرحوا عنكم كل معاصيكم التي عصيتم بها واعملوا لانفسكم قلبا جديدا وروحا جديدة.فلماذا تموتون يا بيت اسرائيل.  لاني لا أسر بموت من يموت يقول السيد الرب.فارجعوا واحيوا" سفر حزقيال 18: 30-32 

فالتوبة هي تجديد للروح و القلب و حياة  و الانسان المسيحي يجب ان يتوب دائما و يصلي بانسحاق القلب كما قبل الله صلاة العشار و رفض صلاة الفريسي المتكبر ........

لقد كرز يوحنا المعمذان بالتوبة و الاستعداد للوقوف امام الله و صرح السيد المسيح "لاني لم آت لادعو ابرارا بل خطاة الى التوبة" الانجيل بحسب متى 9: 13 

و في هذه الايام المباركة نعيش فرصة ذهبية للعودة الى الله و نبذ الخصومات و محاولة ان نكون دوما مؤمنين من الداخل لا ظاهريا كي لا يبقى علينا غضب الله كما نقرأ في الرسالة الى اهل رومية ...
" أفتظن هذا ايها الانسان الذي تدين الذين يفعلون مثل هذه وانت تفعلها انك تنجو من دينونة الله. ام تستهين بغنى لطفه وامهاله وطول اناته غير عالم ان لطف الله انما يقتادك الى التوبة. ولكنك من اجل قساوتك وقلبك غير التائب تذخر لنفسك غضبا في يوم الغضب واستعلان دينونة الله العادلة"

اتمنى للجميع حياة مسيحية حقيقية

و لنصلي بانسحاق  ارحمني يا الله حسب رحمتك.حسب كثرة رأفتك امح معاصيّ............ 
مزمور 51


صلوا من اجلي 

*


----------



## اثناسيوس الرسول (24 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يباركك واشكرك ع مشاركتك الجميلة صلى لاجلى


----------



## ابن الشرق (24 فبراير 2007)

*اشكرك على سرعة التفاعل 

اتمنى ان تكون المواضيع روحية و مفيدة للبنيان و مبنية على التواصل و التناغم في الحياة الروحية 

حتى نصل حقا الى الغاية المنشودة للجميع بعيدا عن المناقشات و المماحكات 

صلي من اجلي و من اجل الكنيسة ككل   *


----------

